# wsdl Bindungen überschreiben per Ant Script



## JayJay (3. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch gerade einen Ant script zu schreiben, der die Bindungen einer wsdl überschtreibt.
Ich benutzte den WebSphere RAD7 und habe dort die Option die Bindungen manuell per Maus click auf die Bindung 
-> "overwrite existing binding" drücke. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur habe ich 2 Probleme damit.

1) Ich weiss nicht genau was hinter dieser Funktion steckt, welche Klassen generiert werden oder XMLs. Ich kann auch keine Dokumentation in der WSDL2Java (Axis) finden können die mir die Ant vorgehensweise beschreibt.

2) Ich brauche diese Funktion für mehrere services, damit man nicht jedes mal für 20 wsdl Dateien manuell die Bindung überschreibt. Deshalb der Ant scribt. Ist halt nervig und wäre toll wenn man alle bindungen in verschieden wsdl überschreiben könnte. 

Es würde auch reichen wenn man das für eine machen kann, dann kann ich das für multible anpassen.

Falls jemand etwas ähnliches mal gemacht hat, ohne Ahnung davon hat wie ich so etwas machen kann, evtl. auf Dokumentationen hinweisen kann, wäre das sehr hilfreich.

Danke 
JayJAy


----------



## Niki (3. Jun 2008)

Ich versteh nicht genau was du machen willst. Du willst das binding Tag der wsdl ersetzen? Warum?
Oder willst du die namespace Mappings setzen?


----------



## JayJay (3. Jun 2008)

Ich will die Bindungen innerhalb der wsdl nochmal generieren und überschreiben. Weil manchmal ein Fehler auftritt, der besagt, dass die bindungen nicht gefunden wurden. Deshalb mach ich ein "overwrite existing bindings" in der Websphere GUI. Nun will ich diese Funktionalität gleichzeitig für mehrere wsdls ausführen, das mit der GUI nicht geht. Also muss ich ein Ant script schreiben der das für mich macht.


----------

